# [Eclipse]  Guter SVN Client



## RoNa (8. Feb 2009)

Hallo Experten,

ich suche einen guten SVN-Client für Eclipse.

Es gibt Subversion, Subversive, Subclipse etc., aber welcher ist gut?

Unterstützung mit 'trunk', 'versions' etc. wärenicht schlecht.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben? Danke für die Hilfe im Voraus.

Robert


----------



## Wildcard (8. Feb 2009)

Subversive, klare Sache. Ist auch der offizielle der Eclipse Foundation.


----------



## Lacos (8. Feb 2009)

Hi zusammen, 

kurze Frage zu Subversive:

Bin mittlerweile etwas Intellij IDEA verwöhnt, kann man mit Subversive nun auch z.B. durch andere Mitarbeiter im SVN eingecheckten Code wieder rückgängig machen?


----------

